# Plumber Wax Stains on Drop Cloth



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> You missed my point. Had he thought that was there to protect the floor from him and put there by the GC or HO his intent was to use it and make sure all wax went on the drop. Maybe he figured it was intended for him.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You miss my point , It doesn’t matter what the plumber may have thought 

What matters is reality. 

It may have been an honest mistake , it was still the plumber’s mistake


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

3 pages of a stain on a drop cloth.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

avenge said:


> 3 pages of a stain on a drop cloth.


But you have to admit, whether it was the cause or not - many people tend to view the painter a little different than other trades. Which is a big lurking problem. "Setting things straight" seems unending.

More attempts are made to take advantage or take liberties... maybe sometimes from HO's than other contractors and it's easy to confuse the two. 

I simply started this thread on finding a way to clean the drop. And it brought this out.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> You missed my point. Had he thought that was there to protect the floor from him and put there by the GC or HO his intent was to use it and make sure all wax went on the drop. Maybe he figured it was intended for him.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Riiiight. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> You miss my point , It doesn’t matter what the plumber may have thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That may be, however he was never able to find out or tell the plumber it was his. So instead he comes on a forum and bad mouths him and doesn't know the whole story. In fact none of us do. Can't expect the plumber to pay for something he didn't know couldn't be used as a drop that was in front of the toilet. (If that's the case)


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Riiiight. :laughing:




The point is you don't know because the OP doesn't even know. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've protected floors many times as a GC. If a sub got the floor protection dirty, I don't expect him to replace it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

artinall said:


> I simply started this thread on finding a way to clean the drop. And it brought this out.



Did you ever get around to trying the soap & water I suggested?:whistling


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> Did you ever get around to trying the soap & water I suggested?:whistling


 Thanx. Not yet, but will. Am working the job every day extended hours til done. HO's waiting to offload furniture...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> That may be, however he was never able to find out or tell the plumber it was his. So instead he comes on a forum and bad mouths him and doesn't know the whole story. In fact none of us do. Can't expect the plumber to pay for something he didn't know couldn't be used as a drop that was in front of the toilet. (If that's the case)
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


OP never bad mouthed the plumber , in fact he said he was a nice guy


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> I've protected floors many times as a GC. If a sub got the floor protection dirty, I don't expect him to replace it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Assuming the bathroom was getting ready for paint (is that ok here?), do you really think the plumber thought the drop cloth "floor protection" was for his dirty toilet water? C'mon. It sounds more like he wasn't going the extra mile for another guy, which is not uncommon.

I was on a tile job and some drywall guys used our mixing paddle for their mud, and left it gooped up dirty. We raised hell, but now I guess they just thought we provided it for them to use and for us to clean up after them. My bad.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> I've protected floors many times as a GC. If a sub got the floor protection dirty, I don't expect him to replace it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The GC is responsible for any damage one of his subs might cause , the painter is not responsible for other subs . 

It may be that the plumber mistakenly assumed the GC provided the drop 
( assuming there was a GC ) 

It may be that he assumed it belonged to the HO ( good possibility if it was a bed sheet) 

Or he could have asked the guy walking around with a paint brush. 

Since Mario slipped out before his transgression was discovered, the moment has kind of passed . Still the next time I saw him I would say something about it , as I said before if only to prevent a repeat . 

I am not in any way suggesting that this should be handled in a threatening or rude manner . 
I would probably say something like , “ Dude , you trashed my good drop on the job the other day , no biggie , next time let me know and I’ll give you one of my old ones .


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

MarkJames said:


> Assuming the bathroom was getting ready for paint (is that ok here?), do you really think the plumber thought the drop cloth "floor protection" was for his dirty toilet water? C'mon. It sounds more like he wasn't going the extra mile for another guy, which is not uncommon.
> 
> I was on a tile job and some drywall guys used our mixing paddle for their mud, and left it gooped up dirty. We raised hell, but now I guess they just thought we provided it for them to use and for us to clean up after them. My bad.


Mark , I never knew you were so petty, cussing out a man over an $8 mixing paddle . Get over it man :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

No one knows who the plumber thought the drop was for or who put it down in front of the toilet he was scheduled to work on. That's my point. His deed could very well be innocent. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

avenge said:


> 3 pages of a stain on a drop cloth.




Mix liquid hand soap, rubbing alcohol, and lacquer thinner.

Then spray it on the affected area with a Graco handheld sprayer from HD.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> No one knows who the plumber thought the drop was for or who put it down in front of the toilet he was scheduled to work on. That's my point. His deed could very well be innocent.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> ...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Mordekyle said:


> Mix liquid hand soap, rubbing alcohol, and lacquer thinner.
> 
> Then spray it on the affected area with a Graco handheld sprayer from HD.
> 
> ...


Artinall is a pro he would use nothing less than this
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/[email protected]?v=1552170703


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Idothat said:


> Artinall is a pro he would use nothing less than this
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/[email protected]?v=1552170703


AW man, but in blue? Really??


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Don’t worry it won’t stay blue long


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Idothat said:


> Artinall is a pro he would use nothing less than this
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/[email protected]?v=1552170703


:biggrin2:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't care what the plumber used as long as I didn't have to touch the nasty used toilet.

And once toilet pooed on, I ain't ever using it again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Save that drop and consider it to soon to be discarded, like...use it one last time, somewhere somehow. Other than that...lol.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> Calidecks said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows who the plumber thought the drop was for or who put it down in front of the toilet he was scheduled to work on. That's my point. His deed could very well be innocent.
> ...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> Idothat said:
> 
> 
> > You are comparing flow protection as the same as mechanical tools. Are you stretch Armstrong?
> ...


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Idothat said:


> Calidecks said:
> 
> 
> > My guess would be no GC running this job because the electrician, tile setter and drywall man weren’t scheduled also
> ...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't buy the "GC-provided drop cloth" argument. Maybe that's how they roll on the left coast, but not around here. Ram board or something similar maybe, but drop cloths cost money. The guy knew perfectly well he was using another tradesman's property, and if he was a legit pro, knew that was essentially going to trash the thing.

This sort of thing isn't really about the price of a dropcloth, or laundry bills. It's about lack of respect. And IMO that's a valid subject for discussion here.

Personally, I'd at least track him down and get in his face about it.

And tell him to stay off my lawn.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a high level of respect for solid plumbers. When there's a problem, they address it in real time without much drama. Frankly, I don't think they're wired to give a chit about a random drop cloth. In the grand scheme of things, it's a good thing.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't buy the "GC-provided drop cloth" argument. Maybe that's how they roll on the left coast, but not around here. Ram board or something similar maybe, but drop cloths cost money. The guy knew perfectly well he was using another tradesman's property, and if he was a legit pro, knew that was essentially going to trash the thing.
> 
> This sort of thing isn't really about the price of a dropcloth, or laundry bills. It's about lack of respect. And IMO that's a valid subject for discussion here.
> 
> ...



The point is you don't know what he thought. Has nothing to do with what coast it's on. Trust me when I say you got some dumb mother ****ers on the east coast as well! Lol.
Last I heard drops were designed to protect things. 

Had it been folded up on a stack by the painters **** that'd be different but it wasn't. It was in front of the toilet he was scheduled to work on. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> The point is you don't know what he thought. Has nothing to do with what coast it's on. Trust me when I say you got some dumb mother ****ers on the east coast as well! Lol.
> Last I heard drops were designed to protect things.
> 
> Had it been folded up on a stack by the painters **** that'd be different but it wasn't. It was in front of the toilet he was scheduled to work on.
> ...


Ever had this happen to you?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not about me. Even so yes I've put protection down before with full anticipation that it might get dirty. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> It's not about me. Even so yes I've put protection down before with full anticipation that it might get dirty.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not so fast! My question is whether a plumber ever soiled one of your dropcloths like in this thread. 

(On a separate note, I'm still trying to figure out whether you're being a pita for pita's sake, or if it's the ocd of something else that's talking.)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Matters none if it happened to me, my position is still the same. 

Again it's not about me. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I gave my opinion. All I'm doing is defending it. I'm not the one that keeps bringing it up. Everytime someone brings up my opinion of it I respond. Your know like yourself Mark. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> Matters none if it happened to me, my position is still the same.
> 
> Again it's not about me.
> 
> ...


So it's baseless?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> So it's baseless?




Yes, your push back is absolutely baseless. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> I gave my opinion. All I'm doing is defending it. I'm not the one that keeps bringing it up. Everytime someone brings up my opinion of it I respond. Your know like yourself Mark.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You don't really believe the only way to have an opinion is it Has to happen to ones self do you? Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> Yes, your push back is absolutely baseless.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You're acting like you know better as a GC, yet a plumber has never soiled one of your tarps. And I'll bet you never ever soiled the tarp of another. Most fascinating, indeed.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> You're acting like you know better as a GC, yet a plumber has never soiled one of your tarps. And I'll bet you never ever soiled the tarp of another. Most fascinating, indeed.




Doesn't change my position. Not a bit. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not saying it's okay to soil someone else's stuff. All I'm saying is it could very easily be innocent. What's so hard to grasp about that?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> I'm not saying it's okay to soil someone else's stuff. All I'm saying is it could very easily be innocent. What's so hard to grasp about that?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Could be, but it's generous of you. Maybe it's just your nature to give the benefit of the doubt. 

Anyway, page 5 on this thread! Excellent! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe it's just your nature to blame people for things your have no clue if they deserve it or not. My point is most people aren't sinister. A little communication is what's needed most of the time. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> Maybe it's just your nature to blame people for things your have no clue if they deserve it or not. My point is most people aren't sinister. A little communication is what's needed most of the time.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Time to let this one go. It doesn't take a "sinister" mind. Any of these will do: thoughtless, careless, selfish, time-constrained, angry, etc.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Time to let this one go. It doesn't take a "sinister" mind. Any of these will do: thoughtless, careless, selfish, time-constrained, angry, etc.




It's you that's not letting it go. I just gave a scenario I thought was reasonable. You don't like it so you keep going on it. And not your place to regulate anyone. 

You have no clue what happened nor are you in any position to call the plumber anything except what you assume. Just like the painter because he never asked. 

You do realize you are doing everything you are bitching at me for doing?

Your virtue signaling is pathetic. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> It's you that's not letting it go. I just gave a scenario I thought was reasonable. You don't like it so you keep going on it. And not your place to regulate anyone.
> 
> You have no clue what happened nor are you in any position to call the plumber anything except what you assume. Just like the painter because he never asked.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark - Pretty much everyone in this thread thinks it's disrespectful except for Mike. I'm sure that Mike is right. You'd be better off arguing with your wife. :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Is this the one?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Trimaco...Vh0sNCh2iYgAWEAkYASABEgL7X_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"Who coined the term virtue Signalling?
What is the origin of virtue signalling? There is some debate as to the origins of the term. Most people attribute the phrase from a piece publicised in The Spectator in April 2015, by journalist James Bartholomew."

"bigly"

Next?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> "Who coined the term virtue Signalling?
> 
> What is the origin of virtue signalling? There is some debate as to the origins of the term. Most people attribute the phrase from a piece publicised in The Spectator in April 2015, by journalist James Bartholomew."
> 
> ...




The way you lie all the time you are in no position to virtue signal. You and Mark going to tag team again? Lol. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> Mark - Pretty much everyone in this thread thinks it's disrespectful except for Mike. I'm sure that Mike is right. You'd be better off arguing with your wife. :whistling




I never said it wasn't disrespectful learn to comprehend what you read Snowflake. My position is There's no way of knowing what the plumber was thinking so there is no way of coming to an opinion about his character. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

The character of the plumber is not what is in question 

However, it can easily be determined by how he responds to being informed that he has damaged property, whether he did it maliciously or not . 

It is a question of respect, It is respectful to ask before you use something that doesn’t belong to you 

It is a question of honor , I can’t allow someone to disrespect me , even in a small way, without calling it out

This is surely something you can understand, Mike . Your sense of honor won’t even allow you to let an argument over someone else’s drop cloth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> The character of the plumber is not what is in question
> 
> However, it can easily be determined by how he responds to being informed that he has damaged property, whether he did it maliciously or not .
> 
> ...




Asking and believing you should ask are two different things. One could assume a drop in front of a toilet that the plumber was scheduled to work on was there for whomever because after all it is designed to protect. 

Why does it make you boys so angry that I gave a POSSIBLE innocent explanation? Lol! Damn! The things that trigger you kids.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

The guy could have made an honest mistake, I’d give him the benefit of doubt. I probably wouldn’t even demand payment because, as you have pointed out it is a relatively inexpensive item . 

I’d still bring it to his attention. 

If I was acting as the general on this job , and he had of left a big wad of wax on the “floor protection “ to be tracked around on my finished floors, you can bet he would get an earful from me .


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> Asking and believing you should ask are two different things. One could assume a drop in front of a toilet that the plumber was scheduled to work on was there for whomever because after all it is designed to protect.
> 
> Why does it make you boys so angry that I gave a POSSIBLE innocent explanation? Lol! Damn! The things that trigger you kids.
> 
> ...


What I can't believe, is you feel the need to keep defending your position over & over again. I learned long ago, it's a lot easier to state my opinion & move along & not worry if others agree, or disagree. Hell, even the OP (offended party) has already moved on.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> What I can't believe, is you feel the need to keep defending your position over & over again. I learned long ago, it's a lot easier to state my opinion & move along & not worry if others agree, or disagree. Hell, even the OP (offended party) has already moved on.:whistling




So I'm the one that keeps defending it or is it others that keep bagging on it? (hence the reason I keep needing to defend my position). And I'm not you. Probably why we do things differently. :whistling 

There are those on this forum that can't handle a different point of view. Including you. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

How much did the drop cloth cost?
How much was it worn?
Current value?
These are the important questions.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Calidecks said:


> I never said it wasn't disrespectful learn to comprehend what you read Snowflake. My position is There's no way of knowing what the plumber was thinking so there is no way of coming to an opinion about his character.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I admit that it is difficult to comprehend your poorly punctuated sentences.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> How much did the drop cloth cost?
> How much was it worn?
> Current value?
> These are the important questions.


I believe it was only worn on Sundays.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> I admit that it is difficult to comprehend your poorly punctuated sentences.


I have the new improved Tipi Translator. It claims to be able to handle Orange County Dialect.


----------

